# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal primitivo de Isabel II. El Sifón del Morenillo más de 150 años después.

## Calima

Hola a todos:
Hace unos días me di una vuelta por el Molar y logré localizar el Sifón del Morenillo, que conocía por referencias pero nunca había observado directamente.
Este sifón se construyó para salvar la cuenca del arroyo Morenillo en el trazado del canal primitivo de Isabel II para el abastecimiento de agua a Madrid. Aunque este canal se inauguró oficialmente en 1858, el primer tramo, donde se encuentra este sifón, fue probado llevando agua desde el Lozoya al Guadalix en 1856.
En las memorias del Canal de Isabel II del año 1911 he encontrado una fotografía de la época de la construcción  de la obra cuya perspectiva coincide con una de mis fotografías. El libro no indica el autor y no figura en el catalogo de las fotografías de Clifford, que si incluye alguna del Morenillo, pero con otras vistas.
Lo que si resulta llamativo es el aspecto devastado de la zona donde no aparece ni un solo árbol, algo que es habitual en todas las fotografías de este canal obtenidas en los años de su construcción.
En la fotografía moderna la vegetación invade el cauce del arroyo y destaca aguas arriba el paso de un viaducto sobre el barranco. Es el viaducto de las Hocecillas construido en la variante de la A-1 que bordea la población del Molar.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos.

----------

